# Ockeghem is amazing nothing less



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Look at the number of his pupils 11 of them, he most have been on heck of a teachers.To be honnest at first i did not think mutch of Johanes Ockeghem since i had the naxos of him, not that these cd or dispointing but there mass or requiem, when the big mister Ockeghem wrote wonderfull chansons and motets,i heard em on YouTube.

So my verdict is the following to truly appreciated someone music you have to lisen to his secular music than his sacred music like masses.

What are your favorite Ockeghem chansons or motets cd?

:tiphat:

On another subject someone that seem to be from the same ink is Alexander Agricola, i order a cd by this mister it should arrived sooner or later.

:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Brilliant Classics has a CD of his chansons and one mass by Orlando Consort, who are excellent as usual. Ockeghem was mostly a composer of masses, there's not all that much available beyond masses. The masses can be rather different from each other, so you need to hear all of them to get a good idea of the composer, my favorites being Missa Mi-mi and the last movement of Requiem.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Look at the number of his pupils 11 of them, he most have been on heck of a teachers.To be honnest at first i did not think mutch of Johanes Ockeghem since i had the naxos of him, not that these cd or dispointing but there mass or requiem, when the big mister Ockeghem wrote wonderfull chansons and motets,i heard em on YouTube.


His masses are excellent. I have the Naxos CD from Bo Holten/Musica Ficta and the problem is it's a larger ensemble (not one voice per part). They _sound _good for the Requiem, but something is lost, especially for the Missa Prolationum.

Ockeghem's Deo Gratias is a great 36-voice work. It's on the Huelgas Ensemble's Utopia Triumphans CD along with Spem in Alium, Striggio and a few other mega-voiced polyphonic works.


----------

